# WorldMark Questions



## tracey.a (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a few questions about WorldMark. I thought I wrote this post yesterday but couldn't find it. 

So with WorldMark you buy points not at a specific resort right?

Do you have to pay to reserve to any WorldMark resort?
Do you have to pay to put your points into II?
Do you have a good chance of what you want if you don't plan on traveling at high season?
Do you have a problem renting other people's points if need be?
Do they do Every Other Year contracts?
What are the advantages of owning more points than the minimum 6000?
How does the trade work exactly? If you want to trade to something in II do you have to get a week at a resort and then trade it through II?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2006)

This is the Hotel Based TS board and I think most WM posts are on the points board?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 21, 2006)

MODS: agreeing with above, wrong board.  Likely belongs on either the Wyndham or points boards.

tracey.a: Suggested reading Basic Owner Eduction Handbook  located on Worldmark Owner's Education page.



			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> So with WorldMark you buy points not at a specific resort right?


Correct -- your points come from a specific club (WM or WM South Pacific) but not from a specific resort.



			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> Do you have to pay to reserve to any WorldMark resort?


No and maybe.  WM doesn't charge _reservation_ fees -- but you may pay a housekeeping fee depending on your usage.  See page 3 of the handbook linked above.  Keep in mind that some resorts are subject to local taxes and these are paid at the time of booking your reservation.


			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> Do you have to pay to put your points into II?


You will pay an exchange fee for each trade confirmed through II.  Note that most WM owners do not "put points into II" -- we use the "Request First" method of exchanges for both II and RCI.  (More info in the handbook)


			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> Do you have a good chance of what you want if you don't plan on traveling at high season?


Hard to answer -- seems to depend on the owner.  I have no trouble booking what I want -- but other owners have much difficulty.  


			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> Do you have a problem renting other people's points if need be?


I haven't rented in years -- but often see points available for rent on eBay and other sources.


			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> Do they do Every Other Year contracts?


No - but you might consider a small contract (minimum 5000 points) that you will use as 10k every other year.  You will pay dues and receive points _each year_ but the points can be combined for your travel purposes.


			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> What are the advantages of owning more points than the minimum 6000?


Each block of 5000 WM credits owned allows you (a) one vote in club elections and other business matters; and (b) one "weekend only" reservation on the books.  Each block of 10,000 WM credits provides (a) one "weekend only" bonus time per calendar quarter; and (b) one housekeeping token.  More details on each of these levels in the handbook.


			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> How does the trade work exactly? If you want to trade to something in II do you have to get a week at a resort and then trade it through II?


Again, lots of good exchange into for both RCI and II in the handbook (near the end, I think).  For my II trades, I use the "search first" method (no deposit with II) and then allow II and WM to move my credits _after_ I've confirmed an exchange.  

Best wishes with your decisions!


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 21, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> This is the Hotel Based TS board and I think most WM posts are on the points board?



WorldMark and FairField questions now have their own board the Wyndham board. Please use that board for questions about these resort companies.


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 21, 2006)

Check out www.wmowners.com for lots of info. on WM.


----------



## Judy (Sep 21, 2006)

tracey.a said:
			
		

> Do you have a good chance of what you want if you don't plan on traveling at high season?



If you're asking about reserving time in Worldmark resorts, then the answer is yes.  If you're asking about exchanges, the answer is more complicated:

If you use the "deposit first" method, you might have good trading power or terrible trading power.

Some Worldmark owners like to say that using "confirm first", a Worldmark owner can get anything that's available.  That statement is incomplete.  RCI and II have given Worldmark high quality ratings.  That means that we Worldmark owners are blocked from exchanging into many resorts that the exchange companies think are below Worldmark standards.


----------



## tracey.a (Sep 21, 2006)

So now I am even more confused. I have read the webpages recommended. So can someone explain how deposit first is different than if I had a week and deposited it with II? Also, how come I couldn't go to a lower rated resort if I wanted? What if that is the only resort in that area?


----------



## tracey.a (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is another question. Is Westmark sticklers on the occupancy rates? Are they going to do a room check to make sure you only have four per room? Even if you have three kids with you and one is a baby?


----------



## spatenfloot (Sep 21, 2006)

tracey.a said:
			
		

> So now I am even more confused. I have read the webpages recommended. So can someone explain how deposit first is different than if I had a week and deposited it with II? Also, how come I couldn't go to a lower rated resort if I wanted? What if that is the only resort in that area?


WM owners can use Interval in 2 ways: search first or deposit first.  When searching first, you do not need to have anything deposited with Interval. You just search for the resort you want and when you confirm the exchange, the appropriate amount of points will be deducted from your WM account.  For deposit first, you contact Wm owner services and have them deposit the size and season unit that you want to use (2br red season is 10k, 1br blue would be 5k, etc.).  Then once it shows up in your Interval account, you select it as your search unit. 

  The advantage of deposit first is that you can sometimes get a larger unit for less points than using search first. For example, a 2br Orlando unit would normally cost 10k points but can sometimes be selected using a 5k or 6k deposit depending on the trade power of the deposited week.

 For any exchanges less than 59 days away, all exchanges are 4k points or you can use any size deposit.  This is called flex exchange.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 21, 2006)

tracey.a said:
			
		

> Also, how come I couldn't go to a lower rated resort if I wanted? What if that is the only resort in that area?


In that case, try phoning II and working directly with a live rep.  I used to have that trouble booking Warner Springs Ranch (WSR) -- couldn't see it online but it was available by phone.  Now that I own WSR it is funny to compare what WSR will "see" when running online searches vs WM.  WSR will find plenty of "lower end" properties in HI and New Orleans that WM overlooks.

Reasoning behind the "quality filter" is an approach to keep you happy.  Both RCI and II assume you want to trade into resorts equal to or better than the one you own.  Both discourage trades into resorts with either lower quality ratings or a resort with dissimilar resort/unit amenities.


----------



## Judy (Sep 23, 2006)

tracey.a said:
			
		

> how come I couldn't go to a lower rated resort if I wanted? What if that is the only resort in that area?



I have had this problem with both II and RCI.  They think that we'll cause all kinds of trouble if we get to the resort and it isn't "up to Worldmark standards".  
If we're able to convince the VC and supervisor that we won't complain, they'll let us trade into a lower-rated resort *if it's available when we call*.  But they refuse to allow us to put in an ongoing search.
I was able to exchange into a lower rated II resort that was the only one in the area, only because I found it online while searching with another timeshare.  When I called II, the rep tried to tell me that it wasn't available.  They finally gave it to me, but I had to sign a statement that I wouldn't complain.
With RCI, my experience was worse.  I called every day for two months trying to exchange into Lions Dive Bonaire.  The ongoing searches were snapping up everything that came available.  Finally I gave up and bought a timeshare there.


----------



## JulieH (Sep 23, 2006)

*occupancy limits*



			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> Here is another question. Is Westmark sticklers on the occupancy rates? Are they going to do a room check to make sure you only have four per room? Even if you have three kids with you and one is a baby?


 I wouldn't expect an unprovoked "room check" exactly, but if you bring 5 people to a one-bedroom condo (and yes, babies count), the people below you could always complain, for instance. Then you'd have a problem; if it came to the front desk's attention, you could certainly be asked to leave. Also, stuffing five people into a one-bedroom unit wouldn't be so comfortable at many of the resorts.


----------

